# T4 Slips



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

A Relative works for a small company, and as such, to date, rather than an official T4 Slip He just got an email detailing Income earned etc.

I thought, by law, T4 slips should have been out by February?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

The deadline for issuing T4s was February 28.

CRA's site says somewhere that if you have not received T4s, you should file estimating your income and deductions with whatever information you have on hand. You can copy your pay stubs (if you have any), or if the employer's e-mail contains all the necesary information (income, CPP, EI, Taxes withheld, etc.) use that. File copies with your tax return and tell them that's all you have received. Let them go after the employer for not doing their accounting on time. If you receive corrected information or a T4 later you can submit an amendment to CRA.

To be charitable, if it's a small company it's possible this is just an accounting delay and they will issue a T4 eventually. But they have sent the information by email so your relative can file her return on time.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> The deadline for issuing T4s was February 28.
> 
> CRA's site says somewhere that if you have not received T4s, you should file estimating your income and deductions with whatever information you have on hand. You can copy your pay stubs (if you have any), or if the employer's e-mail contains all the necesary information (income, CPP, EI, Taxes withheld, etc.) use that. File copies with your tax return and tell them that's all you have received. Let them go after the employer for not doing their accounting on time. If you receive corrected information or a T4 later you can submit an amendment to CRA.
> 
> To be charitable, if it's a small company it's possible this is just an accounting delay and they will issue a T4 eventually. But they have sent the information by email so your relative can file her return on time.


This is good information. I also commend you for being charitable.

However, I'm not sure size of company has anything to do with it. Some of my previous employers have had 300+ or one case, thousands of Canadian employees and they never did met the Feb deadline for T4s.

It was a shock when my current employer met the deadline for eight years running. 


I think part the issue is that most companies know that CRA is ignoring this and so when push comes to shove, it is not a priority. 



The same thing happens with the investment tax forms, I think the one I received on April 8th is the last one ( ... finally!). Some are on the ball and had them out in Feb but a lot of mine are late.


Cheers


----------

